# Phoenix - Friday, Jan. 30th  to Tuesday, Feb 3rd, 2015



## cdn_traveler (Jan 20, 2015)

I know, its SuperBowl weekend.   I originally had reservations booked at Sheraton Desert Oasis but had to cancel them in December due to DH's work commitments.  Fortunately or unfortunately, he has been cleared to travel so now I am left scrambling to find us accommodations.   

Please let me know if you have anything.   Its only the two of us so a studio with partial kitchen will be fine too.  

Thank you,
Susan


----------



## lorenmd (Jan 21, 2015)

sent you a PM


----------



## cdn_traveler (Jan 22, 2015)

:whoopie:

Thanks to lorenmd, our accommodation problem is now solved.   

GO HAWKS!!


----------

